
Uber will not receive new London operating licence – LBC - alexfoo
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-uber-britain-idUKKBN1XZ0V3
======
JazCE
It's from 2017, but this is still relevant:
[https://www.londonreconnections.com/2017/understanding-
uber-...](https://www.londonreconnections.com/2017/understanding-uber-not-
app/)

